# Finding gold or silver in Europe



## Arrow (Nov 2, 2015)

This is sort of a 2 fold question. I've just entered the world of gold and silver and don't know where to start. What i mean is i don't know where to buy any. Where i live u cant buy an iphone without fear of it being fake much less authentic gold or silver. So if anyone knows a place that sells and ships to all of Europe it would be a real help. Now for part 2 i've heard of the austrian mint and its not that far a drive but was wanting to know if anyone had problems with fake austrian philharmonik gold and silver coins. Thx in advance.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Arrow said:


> This is sort of a 2 fold question. I've just entered the world of gold and silver and don't know where to start. What i mean is i don't know where to buy any. Where i live u cant buy an iphone without fear of it being fake much less authentic gold or silver. So if anyone knows a place that sells and ships to all of Europe it would be a real help. Now for part 2 i've heard of the austrian mint and its not that far a drive but was wanting to know if anyone had problems with fake austrian philharmonik gold and silver coins. Thx in advance.


I steer clear of Chinese bullion. There are simply too many fakes out there.

I have a few rolls of Austrian Philharmonic silver bullion. You can drive there and buy it? You are that close? Heck, why worry about a fake if you are buying it from the source?


----------



## Arrow (Nov 2, 2015)

Well i'm not really that close (7hr drive) but i have monthly deliveries i make in austria so i pass by viena often


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Well, in Texas a 7 hour drive is norm for business and pleasure.... depends how bad you need/want to get there.


----------



## shootbrownelk (Jul 9, 2014)

Denton said:


> I steer clear of Chinese bullion. There are simply too many fakes out there.
> 
> I have a few rolls of Austrian Philharmonic silver bullion. You can drive there and buy it? You are that close? Heck, why worry about a fake if you are buying it from the source?


 Steer clear of Chinese bullion is good advice, it contains too much lead, arsenic and mercury.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

shootbrownelk said:


> Steer clear of Chinese bullion is good advice, it contains too much lead, arsenic and mercury.


As they say...."Made in China"


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> Well, in Texas a 7 hour drive is norm for business and pleasure.... depends how bad you need/want to get there.


Hell, sometimes it takes me 7 hours just to get across Houston. I am in sales and get a lot of windshield time. 7 hours is nothing for me.


----------



## Arrow (Nov 2, 2015)

Only time i drive is when i have to deliver my honey and driving always seems like such a chore to me


----------



## cdell (Feb 27, 2014)

Our largest customer is 9 hours from home. In a year and a half I have put 90,000kms on my new truck. It doesn't sit still very long.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Arrow said:


> Only time i drive is when i have to deliver my honey and driving always seems like such a chore to me


Any possibility to teach your Honey to drive her/him self?


----------



## Arrow (Nov 2, 2015)

By honey i meant actual bees honey im a beekeeper lol and im single anyway   i do regular shipments to austria was just wondering if there were any other reliable sources to buy PMs


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Their are on line companies that ship insured freight, other than that you would need to locate a local dealer.......and I knew you meant honey......I was just joshing with you!


----------



## Arrow (Nov 2, 2015)

Well u got me there  and clearly uve never been to romania this is the country that invented "people ripping off other people" i wouldnt trust any dealer here not to say we dont have honest people here just hold on close to your valuables if u visit lol


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Coin collecting.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Arrow said:


> Well u got me there  and clearly uve never been to romania this is the country that invented "people ripping off other people" i wouldnt trust any dealer here not to say we dont have honest people here just hold on close to your valuables if u visit lol


See about international shipping from these dealers arrow.

https://comparesilverprices.com/

https://comparegoldprices.com/


----------



## beach23bum (Jan 27, 2015)

sometime you can find deals on EBAY, but make sure you check the sell first.


----------



## Prepp(g)er (Feb 18, 2014)

go to the mint directly and buy a masterbox (500 oz)..


----------

